# Reasons for divorce.



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

I have always been taught that short of infidelity, there is no reason for divorce. There is nothing short of that and abuse that can't be worked out. 

Has anybody here been through a D for any reason other than cheating? Do people actually get a D because they aren't happy together, or they don't get along anymore? If so, do share?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

People divorce for all kinds of reasons. I think it's a personal thing, and certainly not my place to judge others for their choices.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderfully put Iamaga.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

lamaga said:


> People divorce for all kinds of reasons. I think it's a personal thing, and certainly not my place to judge others for their choices.


Perfectly put!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally think abuse physical and verbal are up there with infidelity.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure. We got married at 19. About 5 years ago our relationship started to feel more and more like a room-mate arrangement. We had sex but neither one of us enjoyed it very much. We only talked about work and the dogs. We had no feelings for each other at all. We both wanted different things in life that didn't involve each other. We talked about it and decided that we didn't deserve to spend the rest of our lives with someone who just felt like a sibling, friend, and roommate; we deserved the chance to find love. We don't have any kids. Once we actually started communicating about it, the decision to divorce was a relief.


Edit: 
By the way, I was taught the exact same things about marriage being for life, the only reason for divorce is abuse and infidelity, etc. I believed it to the bottom of my heart. But when you've been married to someone for 10 years and 5 of those years feels like being married to your brother or best platonic friend, another fifty years of that starts to look awful. Better to part as friends.


----------

